# USMLE minimum score for an interview



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sorry,this isnt completely on topic, but what minimum scores will make someone be more more likely to get an interview call?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Interview calls for residency? or for the elective?


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

I meant for residency.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Minimum I'd say 235 on step 1.

But yes, that is completely off-topic-- we can make a separate thread for that information in the board exams section of the forum! #happy


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

235? That's way too high especially for internal medicine, family med, psychiatry. Now, if you're looking to get sponsored for a visa, then sure you need great scores. Also, if the prestige of the program doesn't matter, an 85+ should get you some interview calls.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sure, you may get an interview even with an 85.

I have trouble believing anyone's gameplan is to go out and score an 85 so they can intentionally apply to family practice at a completely random hospital in Maine.
Personally I don't think anyone really benefits from that type of advice until it's a do-or-die situation, meaning once you have an 85 and have limited options, then yes, you may want to look into family practice and into non-prestigious institutions.

I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure the question was asked so to aim higher than the minimum score, not apply according to it.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks both of you. I prefer MasterRiz plan of having a high score to be on the safe side, I am still not so sure of sitting for the USMLEs. The main problem being the financial insecurity while I wait for interview calls, apply and so on. 
It won't help my chances of getting a call if I have already done my internship in my country and am a registered practioner ?


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

While it's no doubt that a 99 will increase your chances of landing interviews a good amount (which is pretty obvious, imo), depending on what specialty you want to go into, you necessarily don't need to score that high. While an 85 will get you interview calls for say, psychiatry, anything below a 99 will most likely be not enough for categorical surgery.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, wouldn't USMLE be similar to MCAT...meaning there is a threshold to how much you score, so once you get 230+, your score wouldn't matter much?

Also I'm not sure about this but are the USMLE scores "bell curved" every year according to what people score?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll answer your 2nd question first:

There are two scores for the USMLE. One is a three-digit score, like the 230+ that you referred to. The other is a two-digit score, which only goes up to 99. That 2-digit score is the "bell-curved" score, but it it not a percentage or percentile score. It is somewhat arbitrary, and usually a 235 or 237 is usually the 99 starting point. It will vary depending on what the average scores are for each test.

The USMLE three-digit score always matters. Once you get 237+ you'll get a 99, and then that's the absolute highest you can get on that 2-digit scale, but that's pretty inconsequential. The actual 3-digit score makes a world of difference. If you're a foreign grad, some US residency programs won't even look at your application. Some will look at your 3-digit score and make up their mind solely based on that number. Certain specialties will only accept a minimum score, which will be even higher for foreign grads.


----------



## sbm_93 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for giving such nice information


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I have read many times at different forums;the word 'residency' and 'electives'...
Can any one explain these terms...?
And what is the difference between these two...?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> I have read many times at different forums;the word 'residency' and 'electives'...
> Can any one explain these terms...?
> And what is the difference between these two...?


I guess....'Residency' is a period in which you practice medicine under supervision of licensed physicians. You have to have an mbbs/md degree for that.

An Elective is a period which you spend away from your own medical school, usually in some foreign medical school. There are two kinds of electives, clinical and research electives. You can go for them even while you're still studying.

I havent started mbbs myself yet, but I read the threads around here. And a little on wikipedia, and this is what I understand of it #rofl 

See the other threads for more information.


----------

